# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Is this normal?

## awelcome

I went to search for my cobalt tinc in her enclosure and found her in the back corner.  She looked sort of stuck, and was moving around like she was trying to find a way out, pressing her face on the glass and whatnot, so I removed a fake plant that was back there to give her space to come out.  She did after that, and then was acting kind of "off" from what I usually observe.  I admittedly haven't had her that long so I don't know what is normal or not.  She was using her feet a bunch to scratch at herself (like I have seen her do to get a fly off her), but there was nothing on her.  At one point I saw her stomach suck way in.  She hopped around her enclosure doing that, and then went to hide in the back corner (her nightly spot) for the night I imagine.  Do you think she really was stuck and hurt herself back there?  Thanks.

----------


## Paul

I doubt she hurt herself. The sucking behavior coupled with the rubbing sounds like she was shedding. Frogs behave like this while they work the shedding skin off. They suck the skin into their mouth and eat it  :Smile:

----------



----------


## awelcome

Also, I have read a bit about shedding... and I kind of thought of that, but wasn't sure.  The reason I didn't think it was definitely that was because the stuff I read said they would fill up/puff up and be like gasping or have their mouth open likely.

----------


## Paul

See you had the answer all along  :Wink:

----------


## awelcome

typing at same time lol...


So would that explain something like sucking her stomach in then?  Maybe it was puffed out and then sucked in to loosen it?  I didn't see anything different... like I would think you'd see the skin sliding over or something.

----------


## Paul

Sometimes you can see the skin. Other times you can't. 

She was probably trying to find more space to do her business when you intervened and helped her out. 

You may find you need to remove some plants to give her more room to move around.

----------


## awelcome

normally she doesn't go back there... she was like wedged in the very corner above the plants.  She hides right back there digging herself in a bit or on the rock, or even on the plant, but for some reason this time she went behind it.

----------


## Lynn

Sound like shedding. Perfectly normal  :Smile:  !
The will typically eat their skin shed-- it's unlikely you will ever see it.

----------

